# IUI Girls BFP Part 18



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home mummies and mummies to be


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi again guys
Well I can't find the rest of the old thread now so I hope everyone's ok  
We are all better now.  I came down with another tummy bug a week after the first one, but it has gone now and its the weekend - yay!!  

Off to a tog swap tomorrow to sell some of the boys' tiny clothes and probably spend waaaay more buying bigger ones    Aaah well, after all we FFers go through, we deserve to spoil our babies when we finally get them, I reckon    I bought them their first proper pajamas and we put them on them tonight and they look soooo sweet - my tiny boys are growing up so fast  

Robin slept better last night finally so we are all starting to feel a bit more human.  Just waiting for spring to turn up now  

Hope everyone is well and has a great weekend
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

I posted earlier today at lunchtime and then lost it.  I'm having a bad day anyway so that was just the last straw and I couldn't re-type it!!

Charlie - I totally understand your worries and reading your post from this afternoon about a 1% chance of things happening again, our experiences have been so close as we had the same.  The nuchal scan does give you reassurance, but if you're anything like me, you still won't settle.  Everyone told me after the nuchal that I had nothing to worry about at the 20 weeks scan but that was when we found out about Robbie having Edwards Syndrome.  I was up all the night before and then walked into the scan room and got absolutely hysterical - there was no stopping the tears.  Longest 15-20 mins of my life waiting and when the sonographer smiled and told me all was well, I cried even more.  I totally didn't expect the react like that so thought I'd warn you to be prepared! We paid for a 4D scan at 30 weeks and I can't recommend that highly enough - it was excellent.  I'd also take up every offer of additional appts with consultants, scans and midwifes as they really help you through.  I have to say I'm still scared and know I will be until I get to hold the baby in my arms.  Us FF girls go through so much it's not surprising really!  If you ever want a chat, just pm me and I'll get back to you - I'll always be here for you, as have all of the girls for me.

PW and Miss Jules - just wanted to say it was fab on the 1st of March saying that our baby will be here next month and it'll be just as fab for both of you in 2 weeks time when it's your turn!!!  I've just hit the brick wall stage now.  Two more weeks at work and I can't sleep at night and am shattered through the day.  My advice is to try and get as much done now because you're energy gets even more zapped as time goes on!!!

Morgan - pleased you're all better and back fighting fit.  The boys must look like proper little boys now rather than babies in their grown up jammies!!

Candy and Looby - hope you are both okay and that Jacob and Katie are too!

Not sure what else is going on, as I couldn't get into the last thread, so just wishing everyone else a happy weekend.

Going to have a rant now.  Got half way to work this morning and couldn't stop crying so turned round and came home.  Just so tired I guess and stressed out because I'm having to apply for jobs in the company due to this redundancy situation.  When you come in at night, preparing application forms to compete against all of your colleagues is the last thing  you want to do!  Also, trying to prepare for my assessment tests and interviews - they've kindly brought them forward for me to the first week of maternity.  Again, not ideal and it's all gotten on top of me.  Fortunately, apart from a couple of little things in the house, we're just about prepared - good job really as I couldn't have managed decorating in with all this.  Picking the pram up tomorrow and very excited about that, but this morning, all I could think of was how will I fit in completing my applications around it.  Never mind, off to bed and hopefully will get a good sleep and feel much better tomorrow.

Love to all
Billiexxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Billie my sweet, I remember those hormones, topped with he threat of redundancy and having to apply against your friends must be unbearable, I was never good with uncertancy, so no wonder you have been so upset, plus I know you can never fully enjoy the pregnancy, but once you get that little one in your arms, everything else will seem like a million miles away, the feeling of love and contentment is overpowering and although I would be lying if I said the first few months are easy, they are priceless and worthe very waking second, just hold onto that thought and enjoy every minute of collecting your pram (How excited, wish we could come with you !!) ok so that sounded all a bit wishy washy as I can only imagine how you are feeling, but with the sunrise today, I hope you are feeling stronger and ready to face this new challenge head on, they would be daft not to want you !

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morgan good luck at that sale, hope you make lots of pennies to spend back on your boys, so please that Robin is feeling better, woudl you belive Jacob is still asleep, woke at 6,30, I fed him and put him back to bed as my head was killing me, he played for I dunno how long as I fell asleep now hs out cold, will have to wake him shortly, looks like 8months was the turning point fo rme and my little man is still going through the night, must be now he can lie on his tummy.

Pjamas oh Morgan we need photos  so sweet


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies!

Bille - I am not surprised you are feeling so blurgh at the mo hun. You have lots and lots going on there. As Candy said I hope today you do feel stronger. It will come together and I'm sure they will keep you on. 
Thank you for sharing your story with me, I'm so sorry for you loss and I'm sure you miss Robbie every day.
It is so top you had the reassurance of a good Nuchal and an all clear at 20wks - I burst into tears of relief at 7wks scan so I'll prob be with you for the floods of tears at 20 (we found out Willow was poorly at our 20wk scan too). It is a very odd road to travel isn't it? But I'm sure Candy is right and we'll get there with our beautiful bubs in our arms and all will be well. You will get your desires lovie and you'll be a great mummy. 
I hope life can settle a bit for you and you enjoy collecting the pram, it is so exciting hun!

Morgan - Pyjamas! I bet they look so sweet! How did the sale and purchases go? Lots of goodies found I hope  

Candy - How are you doing? Jacob sounds like he's being such a good boy, how have you gotten him so well trained? Has it is enabling you to have a bit of you time?

Must fly my sis and lil one will be here soon. Time for cuddles with Auntie me thinks!

Take it easy and look after all bumps & babies.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello all

Just a quick update before bed time.  Pram collected and all tested out!!  I told DH before we went that we had to move some furniture before we could collect it but we didn't have time.  I told him he wasn't opening the boxes as soon as we got back - the furniture move was first.  Guess what happened?  We walked through the door and I tore into the boxes and started to put it all together - I absolutely couldn't wait!!  You can imagine what he was like can't you!  We've been practising pushing round the living room all day.

One slight problem is that it's not the right car seat.  It had the right details on the box but when we opened it, it was the wrong colour.  The pram shop is ringing Silver Cross on Monday morning to ask for the right one urgently but if it doesn't arrive, we just have to use the one they've sent in the meantime.  

Candy - thanks for the kind words.  If I give you my employer details, can you ring and tell them they'd be daft not to want me!!

Charlie - Hope you're having lots of nice cuddles.  We've got a new nephew who is 4 weeks old and it's lovely getting cuddles - I can't manage for too long though as the bump makes him and me uncomfortable and our baby kicks him - jealous already!!

Off to bed to try for another good night sleep!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie dare you post them and I reckon 100 IUI ladies would be straight on that phone !

Sorry to hear the car seat wasn't the right one, how annoying at least you can use that, imagine if you didn't have one .... disappointing though and lol @ not waiting to change the furniture.

Charlie I took the approach of one day he will go through the night, so didn't do any controlled crying etc (I was too much of a wuzz) that said he did wake up at 3.30 this morning, but poor little man seem sto be having another cold, hid dad got up with him at 7 as the Grand Prix was on, glad its that season again.

Hope everyone is ok 

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Had to post to get us back on the front page!!

Billie - glad you are pleased with your pram, what model have you gone for?  I hope you can sort out the car seat tin time!  I am sorry that you are having to go through such a stressful time at work, it is not what you need at this stage.

Well, we had a lovely time at my friends wedding, although I did miss Agatha alot for the 2 nights we left her.  I spent too much money buying her pressie's in Richmond on Saturday after the wedding, they have some lovely baby shops there!

I went for an interview on Thursday for a job & they called me on Friday asking me back for a second interview on Tuesday.  So fingers crossed for that in one way & not in another (I am getting used to this stay at home Mum business!)

Agatha has a nasty cough that keeps waking her up, it made her sick on Friday night  .  She sounds so poorly coughing away on the monitor.  Poor thing.

Sorry no more personals I am going to have an early night!

Minkey xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

just a quick message to say thanks for all of the birthday wishes, we had a great time at the blue planet aquarium and I have posted a picture of piglet in the gallery, not sure I am ready to stop putting pictures in the 'first year' section but I have been brave.

Speak to you all soon
Off for a walk, lots of decisions to make about work and my degree  

Take care x
Oink


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry I haven't posted here for ages (I'm a bit rubbish at posting anywhere at the moment) but I was really touched that some of you were saying hello and asking how things were going  

Scarlett - Good luck with trying for another baby - I hope it works quickly for you.

Tomsmummy - Have you got SPD?  I seem to have it too - what a joy!

Oink - I'm glad Myles is better.

Northern Lass - My hero - 13 miles running eh?!!!      Really good luck!  By the way i love the pic of Thomas - he looks very handsome even if he is sideways.

Billie - Sorry to hear about all the hassle at work.  It must be horrible going against your colleagues for the same jobs.

Elly - Massive congratulations.  Ignore what people are saying - they have no idea what's right for you and your family.  Things always work out and I'm sure you'll find a way of fitting the new baby around the business.

Charliezoom - Great big congratulations to you too.  I can completely understand why you're so anxious but it sounds like there's every reason for it to all be fine this time.  DP (Jackie) and I were chatting to a pregnant woman when I was about 16 weeks preg and afterwards Jackie said that she noticed how the other woman seemed so certain that her baby would be born and be fine and it made her realise how we were always qualifying sentences with "Assuming everything's okay...." or "Touch wood..." etc.  We've both tried to be more positive since then.  I'm really glad you didn't have to wait too long for Willow's little brother or sister.

Morgan - Sorry to hear the boys have been ill.  I hope they're much better soon.

I'm feeling very sick but I can't really complain because I just ate a baked potato followed by two (bucket sized) bowls of Coco Pops!  I'm also stiff as a board because I managed to throw myself down the stairs at the weekend    The baby is fine thank goodness.  I fell down the stairs in the middle of the night with a house full of people and not a single one woke up!  What is the point in harming yourself in such a dramatic fashion if nobody pays you any attention  

I wanted to pick your brains about birth plans...  I suppose the question is how much does labour hurt?!  I'm really torn between a water birth at home (Oink - did you have this or am I confusing you with someone else?) and a hospital, epidural birth.  The doctors have said that they might not be willing to give me an epidural because I have Multiple Sclerosis (although I never seem to have any problems with it) but I asked them to make a definite decision one way or the other weeks ago and I haven't heard back from them    If they eventually decide that I can't have an epidural then I'll do the home birth thing but if I have the option I'm not sure what to do.  I like the idea of being at home, in control of my surroundings with Jackie being able to be involved and all of us being able to stay together afterwards but.... what about the pain?  What do those of you who have given birth think?  And what kind of birth is everyine else planning?

Hello and big kisses to Candy (are you going to the Buckinghamshire meet?), Minkey, Looby Lou, Sarah, PW, and Miss Jules (hope I haven't missed anyone).

Lots of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Billie - Glad the pram is cool! I'm sure they'll do all they can to get the car seat changed in time. Have you still got applications to complete or are you on the home straight? I hope this whole process is over soon and goes smoothly... as Candy says - we'll tell um how great you are! Good to hear you  a bit.

Minkey - So glad you had a good time at the wedding!
Soz Agatha is suffering, not nice at all. Get well soon Agatha  
Did you manage to treat yourself as well as Agatha to new clothes/gifts?  for tomorrow's second interview, is it for a full-time or part-time postion, what is it to do? Are you really kinda excited, I know you'll miss Agatha but is a bit of you ready to work?

Oink - So glad the birthday went well, I'm off to have a look at photos in a mo! 
I hope you have some clear decision re: degree. I seem remember you trying to cram in studying last year. Do you feel keen to pick it up or does it feel like a must do not a desire? I hope it is a passion and therefore is easy to look at again.

Candy - Whichever way you did it hun, you & Jacob got there which is the bonus and as you did it without lots of tears that may have meant more sanity gain to you! You may remember that our biz partners had their lil boy just a fews days after you had J, he is still a pain with sleeping which is hard on them. Nice if you can get um there, you're allowed to !

Victoria - Thanks so much hun 
How are you post stairs skiing?! Sounds like you survived well. I bet your muscles are crying out aren't they?!
Oh planning the birth hun that is exciting! 
I'm not really fully qualified to give much info on this but I know lots of ladies who will help you out!  I look forward to reading the accounts (with great trepidation!)! 
[My small pennies worth... I found gas & air really good and birthing ball was my friend for a lot of hours but the best thing was the birthing stool - top position to be in, sit and relax between contractions, felt in control, could see bubs be born, foundupright position easy to push, can be used in water pool (sorry i got a bit enthused there and I sound like I have shares in them!) etc etc]
Several people I know felt it does depends on your emotions on the day, how you personally react to pain and how well you can relax.
An epidural may a no no as you do have to make sure you don't aggravate the MS hun. 
At home you can have pethidine and gas & air plus use your water pool for pain relief. I kinda dream of a home water birth but I think it will be consultant led hospital care for me. 
Hun - I just noticed you are in Cmabridge so a pretty local girl! Are you at The Rosie?

Love to all other mummies, bumps and bubs I have not mentioned above!

We had a nice weekend, DH had a good time with niece while sis & I escaped to local health club for a swim and catch up.  . I then had a great time doing the evening feed before they set off home 

I hope you are all OK and having a good week.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Charlie

Yes I'm at the Rosie - are you?

VIL xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Victoria,

Only for Fetal Med stuff as I am under joint care with them and Ipswich. 

I know what some of the birthing unit is like as I gave birth to Willow there. We found them very very good. I had a fab couple of midwives Emma & Moira are wonderful so if you get them they'll deffo look after you well!

What a small world - I may bump into you without knowing it!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi V-i-L

I did have a water birth and would reccommend it as 'amazing'! 

I started with a TENS machine and then had some gas and air, which was also amazing, and then removed the TENS and got into the pool.

The only way to describe it was that the water was so supportive it felt as though the pain was cushioned, my only regret was that I had Myles in hospital and I wish I had been at home.

It was the most amazing experience I have ever had and I would do it again tomorrow, and the day after and the day after that, my only problem would be that we only want 2 children and not another one until Myles has gone to school!

You need to discuss your options with your midwife, having the waterbirth in the hospital wasn't a bad experience, I just know it would have been better at home but I was a bit worried that I would have a C-section and being at home would be the wrong place to be. 

I suppose that what ever you want is right but I knw now that I can have a normal delivery whereas before it was anyones guess!!

Good luck with your decision

Oink x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

So lovely to hear from you VIL and so pleased that things are going well. As you can see, I'm 36 weeks and still say touch wood and all being well after absolutely everything I say - oh the joys of getting here through treatments and knowing too much about what's going on!!  I'm consultant led so have to have a hospital birth.  They aren't insured for pool deliveries but I have stated on my birth plan I want to use it for labour.  After that, I'm just going to see.  Using TENs early on and then have said an epidural if I really need it, but because they don't do mobile epidurals, I don't want it until as late as possible.  I really don't want pethidine or diamorphine because I had that when I delivered Robbie and I didn't feel in control and had to struggle to stay awake to make the most of my time with him.  Just personal experience really and it has been said that I could have been given high doses because of the circumstances.  I'm sure many of the other girls will share their experiences with you and I will update you in a few weeks (touch wood!).

Minkey - we went for a silver cross sleepover on a linear chassis.  I really liked the sleepover on the classic chassis but couldn't lift the chassis because it was too heavy!!  The linear is much lighter but doesn't look as classy as the 'proper pram' does!!  I may live to regret it but I also really wanted a pram - my thinking was that I've got the whole of the summer to go out for walks etc and it would be better for baby lying flat.  A few friends have said they were a waste of money, but who cares eh, it converts into a back and forward facing pushchair anyway and can be used as a carrycot and a highchair in time!  Post a piccie with Agatha in the gallery in one of her Richmond outfits as I imagine they're fab!!

Oink - well done on being brave and what a handsome little boy you have!

Charlie - still got applications to complete.  Been to training this morning about completing them (delayed because the trainer had a car crash) and found out that I've spent loads of time on one part unnecessarily and the important part, I haven't even started!!  How gutted am I?!  Also found out that I get a week to prepare my presentation now with the topic in advance, so guess what I'll be doing next week whilst on maternity leave!  I think I was happier with getting the topic just beforehand and winging it!!!  All I can say is roll on midnight on Sunday when the application site closes and then the weekend of the 9th April when the interviews presentations and assessments will be complete.  I can then concentrate on baby again!!  I could be well tempted by your swim - sounds lovely!  Glad you had a nice time and enjoyed feeding!  Take care hun! 

Well, off to carry on with application information.  Love to all not mentioned.

Billie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Billie - The Pram sounds lovely! It is funny how everyone has an opinion, what is all that about with pregnancy and baby eh ? I find it funny that people would tell you your choice could be a waste of money. If they were all pants they wouldn't sell any would they? Sod them - Enjoy it my love and I hope you are still pushing it around the furniture! 
I hope the birth plan comes together. You'll get on fine hun i have every confidence that it will go just as you wish it to.
I hope the job stuff does go smoothly, you deserve it to be. I hope you get that application complete with ease lovie.

Oink - Piglet looks so cute! I just love that pic! How are you? Any nearer to a decision on degree stuff? Your birth sounds truly amazing!

Candy - I hope lil man is still being a good boy and sleeping well! Are you all well?

VIL - I hope all is good with you and you haven't overeaten anymore - i did !

Love to Minkey, NL, Morgan, Scarlett (how goes it hun  ?) and all others I've rudely not mentioned.

Well and interesting day for us...
Some of you may remember DH had a a period of time, shortly after we lost Willow, where half his face went v numb, this has not fully returned to 'normal'. He then had double vision in one eye at Xmas time, lucky with this one as it seems to have sorted itself. These events were followed by lots of tests, MRI brain scans, a tasty lumbar puncture and today a result of MS.

He is doing OK in a bit of shock, even though he kinda knew that would be the diagnosis, hearing it is still a bit of a shock. We hope to see the consultant soon and get some info as this has been headlines only stuff today via GP (at our request). He needs to ask lots of questions about the future as he was diagnosed several years ago with arthritis and needs to know how the 2 will affect his life. He is a very optimistic and positive person which I think is the best way to be for things like this.

All in all it has been a pretty stressful time. We have had the likes of cancer and weird diseases mentioned along with MS, only found out 2 weeks ago it wasn't cancer. We are to some degree surprised I managed to relax enough to get PG while the height of the stress of this was going on - surprised myself alright!
But at least we know what is wrong with him now, it has a name and that takes unknown away. 
We have both got a busy week and so cannot loose the plot at work, we have had to take a walk around the block then get on with it.

We are away this weekend as it is my birthday on Sunday and DH booked us away (love him ), this couldn't feel more appropriate a time to be away from the pressures of life and its myriad of delights! At least DH can loose it if he needs to: cry & scream, rant & rave. We can talk and relax, sleep and recoup too. (Sleep has been a bit hard when waiting for results of this, our next scan, with my birthday & Mother's day with no Willow our poor minds have been mangled!)

VIL - be good to hear your take on this, as a fellow sufferer if, you don't mind hun x Are you on any meds? You say it doesn't cause you any issues, is it pretty good for you?

*Sorry to be a long me post.* 
I just needed to share it with some understanding ears as the journey has been a weird one and I hope you guys can understand how strange  today feels.

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie - so sorry to hear your news hun, what whammer of a ride you 2 have been on just lately. you sound so positive hun, and i think it must be to your credit that you DID manage to achieve this BFP even tho life's been so up and down.
hope you have a nice weekend away, it sounds like its exactly what you need. I'll cross my fingers the sun shines and you can walk and breathe in the fresh air and make some sense of it all
thinking of you, esp on Sunday

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Not had chance to read, just wanted to send lots of love to all 
for Sunday 

            

Looby xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charlie and Dh I am sending you such a big . You are in my thoughts at what must be a very difficult time. I hope you are able to have a good weekend away and birthday. Change of scenery can do the world of good.
Take care and don't ever apologise about a 'me' post, it is what this site is all about, having a bit of space to get things off your chest.
Love N. lass x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

I pop in and out of this thread as i had IUI last year and like to 'keep up'. Really interesting that i have picked up the thread when so much about MS has been written about. 

Charlie - i am so sorry your hubby has had MS diagnosed. My friend's mum was also diagnosed this week with MS. i know how shocking it is - but when i was diagnosed a few years ago i was quite frankly relieved it wasn't the brain tumour they thought it was! It turns out that I had the presenting symptoms over 10 years ago aged 19 when i had double vision. Since my diagnosis, i then went into remission but couldn't go on disease modifying drugs as i was trying to get pregnant (hahah!) ...  there are so many ways to treat the symptoms these days and there is an amazing book that really really helped me called 'Multiple Sclerosis - Self-Help Guide to it's Management' by Judy Graham. All i can say is that you get used to it - having said that my symptoms are the kind that i can live with but could do without - mostly cognitive rather than physical. Happy to answer any questions you have.   

Victoria - my consultant didn't even mention the possibility of not using an epidural because of MS!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie -  , you really have been through he mill in the last year haven't you.  I hope that you & DH are having a lovely weekend away.

I can't really stop as we are off to a birthday party with Agatha, but I just wanted to say to all the ladies on the thread with bumps or babies the best words in the word: 

"Happy Mothers Day" 

for tomorrow.  


Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

HI Everyone,

Charlie big hugs from me too.  It's obvious you are a very strong person from how you've coped with everything this last year but still I imagine you are feeling very angry with the world.  I don hope you and DH had a good weekend away from it all and had a good chance to talk and hug..

lots of love from me to everyone else - even less time to post these days - house is in chaos, I'm knackered all the time but deep down I wouldn't change it for the world. First scan at 12 weeks (28th April - seems ages to wait) and midwife appointment the same day so it's all getting a bit real now. DH and I still don't know how we'll cope financially (and emotionally) but know that where there is a will there is a way. I feel very lucky.

Elly xxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Mothers Day ​
36 - Thinking of you  

Love to all 
Special  to Charlie and DH

Looby xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Happy Mothers Day to all Mummies and Mummies to Be!!!

I got a text message this morning "Happy Mothers Day.  I can't wait to me you.  Love from your bump xxxx"  It was so cute!!!

Charlie - you and DH are having such a rotten time of it but amidst all that, your precious little miracle was conceived.  You are obviously such a strong couple and don't deserve the time you're having.  I hope you're having a fab weekend away from it all and that you get all of the answers you need very soon.  

36 and Looby - mixed emotions today I'm sure.  Thinking about you both and sending my love.

Applications are in - deadline was midnight tonight and they were finished yesterday - yippee!!!  First day of rest away from work tomorrow and I'll be preparing for Tuesday's interview!!  Just bought a new car today - 5 doors for practicality.  Had a lovely day at work on Friday when I left.  There was a huge presentation - when I blushed profusely and came home with loads and loads of gifts - I  just don't know what we'll do with them all.

Lots of Love Billie xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

*Charlie* - I've sent you a PM about the MS but just thought I'd summarise here in case it's useful for other people. I've had MS for three years and have only had three symptoms in that time (numb feet for a couple of months, tired legs for a couple of months and disturbed vision for two weeks - I haven't had any symptoms for the last 18 months). None of the symptoms were very severe and I chose not to take the drugs that would have reduced the symptom because I could easily live with the "weirdness".

I suppose MS has been a massive anti-climax for me in that I imagined a slippery slope of horrible symptoms that would permanently change my life, having to move into a wheel chair accessible house, losing DP, losing my independence and my dignity but it has meant absolutely nothing of the sort and apart from three minor blips has not caused me any problems at all. The vast, vast majority of people I meet with MS seem to have the occasional blip and recover with or without drugs.

The time during and after diagnosis is terrifying but you and your DH will find over time that having MS really isn't as big a deal as you thought. There is so much that can be done to treat or prevent symptoms but I haven't taken any drugs because I though they would be more restrictive than the occasional symptom. I do take flaxseed oil and evening primise oil because these are used by the body to repair the damage MS does.

I really wish I could say more to reassure you and DP at this horrible time. If it helps to have a yardstick I think that dealing with fertility treatment was a thousand times harder than dealing with MS. 

*Eva* - Glad to hear your MS isn't too bad. I read it was fine to have an epidural with MS so I don't know what my consultant was talking about!!! How's your pregnancy going? I see we're at about the same stage.

*Oink* - Thanks for telling me your birth story - it sounds amazing. It's reassuring to hear you'd do the same again. I'm really leaning towards the home birth but still have moments when I think I must be insane 

*Billie* - Love the text message you got from your bump - what a clever baby! I must have missed something - what are you applying for? Are you being interviewed for a new job? Good luck anyway!

*Elly* - Sorry to hear you're worried about how you and DP will cope with the new baby. I'm sure you'll work it out but it must be overwhelming at points. I sometimes get scared about having one baby. As much as I love and want it, I sometimes think "OMG in 18 weeks I'll be responsible for a baby - forever!". 

Loads of love to everyone else.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Posted this on parents place to chat - wondered if any of you could help ??

I am trying to get Katie into some sort of routine with her milk / Solids 
Could you let me know how you did / do space them out throughout the day

Madam Normally wakes anything from 6-7am and then goes to bed around 7pm

Thanks for your help

Looby xx

Ps If they look like they are going to sleep through a feed would you wake ??

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday, and charlie hope you had a lovely weekend,
Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby,

Agatha was not weaned until 6 months, but once she was I think her routine was roughly like this:

7am - woke for milk feed
8am - breakfast
9am - sleep
10am - milk
11.30am - lunch 
12pm - sleep 
2pm - milk
4pm - sleep
5pm - tea
6.15pm - bath
6.30pm - milk
7pm - bed

I would always wake for a feed in the day because I was keen to get all the food into her so she would not wake in the night, but I think I was often regarded as a strict Mummy, so you do what you feel right for Katie & you.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Only have 2 mins so will pop back later....

Looby-big hugs and Billie thanks for remembering...

As wondereful as yesterday was being Immy's Mummy,the previous two weeks fo rme were hell-everywhere I went there were huge Mothers Day messages everywhere.Gave in and decided to hide for a couple of weeks-now it is over,feel a whole lot better.

VIL-great to hear from you

Charlie-hugs

Elly-FANTASTIC news!

All others,so,so sorry for no further personals-really will try to get back later.


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to pop on to say hi! I hope that you and all your little bubbas are well. Things have been a bit hectic with the move to Australia, so have not really had much time to come on and chat - time is also moving so quickly - sometimes I dont even know what day it is! Tayla is 5 months old today - can you believe it? Where does the time go?

Anyway, Take Care - I think of you guys often!

Adrienne

p.s - I saw Aussiemeg in Sydney about a week ago! She is great and Connor and Rhuari are both gorgeous!
p.p.s - I have seen Debbiea and her little ones Max and Charlotte a couple of times as well - they are very gorgeous too!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Minkey - Thanks for your reply - Can i ask if you remember when agatha dropped a bottle and which one/s were the first to go ??

Adrienne - Lovely to hear from - Like your avatar piccie   Thanks for the update on the meg & Debbie 

36 - I know exatcly what you mean, there has been so much advertising - EVERYWHERE 
Hugs to you & Immy xx

Billie - Hope today's interview went well - Katie said she had a word in their ear - hope it worked   
Is york far from you - hoping to book a weekend once you are up to visitors - thought that might not be too far from you   

Well, i am in a much more positive mood after a swift kick up the behind (so to speak) from a good friend 
Thankyou    It was much needed.
Have taken katie to Cranial Osteopathy today - Not sure what i thought of it but am willing to give anything a go    Tomorrow we are going to have a family portrait done - so madam has had to have another new outfit    
Thanks for all the pm's - Sunday was hard and a day of very mixed emotions, but another hurdle overcome.

Anyway enough of my drivvle  

Lots of love to Candy, Charlie, VIL, Oink, NL, PW, Miss Jules, Scarlet, Elly,  and anyone i've rudely forgotten 
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Adrienne

Great to hear from you and Tayla. Thanks for the update on Megan & Debs. I've been looking out for news from you all. Glad to hear you are all doing well.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi guys
I have the day to myself as the boys have started nursery so it is very quiet here now - a bit odd but also cool as I get to go and have my hair done and stuff later.

Charlie  big hugs to you, you've both had so much to go through.  Hope you and dh are able to come to terms with things but I guess it's going to take a long time to get used to the diagnosis and everything.

Looby - defo leave katie to sleep if she looks like sleeping through at night.  You just have to cross your fingers and go for it!  At about 6 months the boys were on bottles at 7am (and brekkie), 11am (and lunch), 3pm, 7pm, then bed and a dreamfeed at 11pm.  This was enough to keep them going through the night.  

Adrienne - hope you are settling in ok - what a massive move!

36 - was thinking of you on Sunday (and Looby too) and it must have been very tough but how fantastic to have Immy to share it with.  How's things with you?

VIL - we were still saying 'fingers crossed' etc right up until the moment I saw my babies in the delivery room! But I also noticed how people who hadn't gone through problems conceiving just assumed evertying would be ok and weren't nervous wrecks at all.  re. the birth, I would have loved a water birth but not possible with twins.  My plans for a natural birth with no drugs and just tens went right out of the window, sadly, because the boys had to be induced so I had the works - epidural, spinal block, c-section.  So I would say go with what you really want to have because its YOUR birth, but be prepared to be flexible if things don't go exactly to plan.

Elly - good luck for your scan in a few weeks - another milestone!  How are the boys? Hope you got spoilt on Mother's day.

Billie - souds like a total nightmare with work but just a few more weeks and you won't be thiniking about it at all and will have much better things to think about, so hang on to that.

Oink - glad you had a lovely day for Piglet and I'm off to the gallery to see his pics in a mo  

Candy - is J over his cold yet?  Poor baby, it's awaful when they are sick.

My boys are full of colds at the moment and have both had conjunctivitis but are getting a bit better.  We have all been ill constantly for the last 3 weeks so are getting a bit fed up with it and hope we are all fully recovered by next Saturday for their party.  Robin's sleeping has been really rubbish lately - waking up in the night and crying for 2 hours or more, which is completely exhausting, especially when we can't soothe him but last night he slept through for the first time (Oli was up instead   ) so am really hoping he is over this particular phase.

Must get dressed now so hi to everyone i've missed, hope you and your bumps are all blooming!
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been around much, now Jacob is crawling (kinda) there is no stopping him, hes into everything and anything and its much harder for me to get online as I prefer to play with him when we are home, nap times are few and far between as he keeps sitting and pulling himself up in the cot and what with the weather getting better we are out and about more, not complaining as its great fun, I am so very proud of my little man.

Mothersday was amazing, but does make you think about all of the ladies here who are not yet at this stage, Jacob got his mummy a mummys wppden memory box, brought tears to my eyes.

Morgan, how often are the boys going to nursey, must be odd, but great that you can have some time to yourself, do they seem to be enjoying it ? 

Charlie, its non stop for you, I really feel for you both and hope that you can take some encourangement and support for the other girls posts especially VIL  

Adrienne, thanks so much for the update on Meg and the boys, do miss her posts tremedously, any more photos ?

36 & Louby, Sunday must have been so full of mixed emotions for you both, sending lots of warm hugs your way.

Elly be thinking of you for that scan and hoping everything goes, well please let us know.

Scarlet how are you ?

Morgan, J is over his cold, they seem to have one every other day at this age don't they, you must be so exhausted, hoping that you get some good nights sleep soon.

Not sure if I said but J is still (well not the last two nights) sleeping through the night, so chuffed

Billie good luck, let us know how you get on.

/waves to Murtle xx

Ok I have run out of time, the little man has woken..... all of a 15minute nap, catch you all later C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby,

The 10am milk was the first to go at 8 months.  This was when she was having a big enough breakfast to see her through until lunch  .  Next was the 2pm one and this was at about 10 months.  So we are now down to 2 a day morning & evening.


Sorry to everyone else, can't stop!

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning all.

Looby  - I will have a look at my baby book and let you know what I did with Thomas' feeds, amazing how quickly you forget things! I know I worried about when to drop his milk feeds but he just told me! by not drinking as much!

candy - great to hear from you and that Jacob sleeping through, most nights!

Morgan - how was your day whilst the boys were at nursery?

Elly - how exciting with a date for the scan and looking at tripple buggies!

Billie - pleased you got your application in, hope you find out soon what you will be doing so it is one less thing to worry about. When is your EDD? If you want I could PM you my telephone number, may be easier to talk on the phone and arrange to meet up, at this rate though it may be you and baby, not you and bump!!

Charliezoom - hope you had a fab birthday and weekend away

V-I-L great to hear from you, when I saw your ticker I didn't realise you were so many weeks on!

36 - sending you a hug for the mixed emotions.

Scarlett - hope you are well and your two girls well

Purpleal - Can't believe your little girl in 5 months already, lovely to hear from you

Sorry haven't posted for a while but Thomas was ill with this horrible stomach bug last week which he then kindly passed onto me. 4 days I only left my bed to dash to the loo, fastest 2/3 stone I've lost in my life and by Tuesday I was begining to regret wishing to look like Kate Moss! To be too ill to go on internet and eat Mummy's day chocolates made DH appreciate I was ill! Thomas has just had his MMR, poor little man was tired before we even got there so started to cry as soon as we got to the doctors, cried all the time he was there, H.V we saw not the nicest person in the world! came out and started smiling!! Cheeky monkey! Fast asleep now so thought I'd catch up here before doing some tidying up! He has finally started to crawl...all of 4 moves before resorting to his bum shuffling, I have the shiniest (spelling!?!) ever..well in places.


Apologies for anyone I've not mentioned personally.
Must dash, Love N. Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies!

Wow we have been talking! 

Thanks so much for your lovely messages you are all so fab thanx.

Love to all who were remembering loved angels on mother's day  . 
Love to all who had precious bubs with them  .

*Keemjay -* thanx hun xx. How are you?
*Looby -* How is Katie getting on? The girls seem to have given you lots of tips. I hope all is coming on good with her routine. I hope Mother's Day was made a little easier with Katie, I hope you found a way to remember your angels that wasn't too upsetting.  Glad you are feeling more you hun, even if you had to have a poke to get there  ! Has the Christening taken place now, if so did you all have a wonderful day? hope so!
*Minkey -* How was the birthday party you went to? Did you have a good weekend?
*Elly - * Oh I bet things are sinking in more now hun! Are you finding you are showing more this time as been pg before? 28th will soon be here! our 12wk scan is on 13th so you are only a couple of weeks after, we'll count the days together! It is all so exciting hun. How are you doing, is Dh ok too?
*Billie - * How did the interview go? I'm so glad you had a top leaving do, what gifts did you get? IS it feeling good to have left (dispite going back for Tues) has it felt more real, you are going to be a mummy v soon?! Brill the txt message made me smile  ! I really hope all went well on Tuesday and you are good hun. 
*VIL -* Pm'd ya. Ta so much hun. You are a rock, thanks so much.
*Purleal / Adrienne - *Soz things are so busy with OZ, when is it all happening? So pleased to hear Aussie Meg is good and the boys are doing well.
*Eva - * Thanks and glad MS is treating you well. How're you doing?
*Morgan - * Oh hun, you have all been so poorly, are you all well now? Did you make the most of the time and get your hair done? How did the boys like nursery? What are you doing for the exciting party next week? I bet you cannot wait?!
*NL - * How are you with your new svelt figure?! Have you now been able to scoff chocs (hope so)? I hope you are all recovered and thomas isn't too poorly or grumpy after the MMR. I do hope the bum shuffling moves into a new found speedy crawl or even a walk soon! At least he comes in handy with the cleaning - duster and polish on bottom and off he goes! 
*Candy - * Glad lil man is still getting on the move. It must be fab to have him more active and have play time! Is his sleeping still good? How are you? Memories box sounds lovely!

We are doing OK, had a great time away escaping reality but back Tuesday night and in yesterday for work and life to continue! DH has gotten his appointment with the consultant on 6th - next Thurs which is great. We can then fire lots of questions at him and hopefully get some solid answers. We are doing Ok but feel there isn't much we can focus on until we have had that meeting.
Mother's Day/Birthday was a bit difficult but Dh bought a gift and card from Willow, Jellybean and the cat - bless! Had a good lot of spoiling with pressies and got some money to spend too, hope to get some nice mat clothes when the time comes.

Thanks again for all your support and i hope you all have a great weekend planned - wow it starts tomorrow!

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Charlie - mother's day must have been a day of mixed emotions for you, on top of everything else that's going on but it sounds like your dh is a total star.

Northern - sorry to hear you've all been ill.  We had a stomach bug and it was horrible too.  2/3 stone - yikes!!  What did you do with Thomas while you were ill? Did dh stay off work?  it's so hard looking after a baby when you're really unwell. Well done Thomas on the crawling  

Candy - wow clever J for crawling too!  Bet he is keeping you busy.  When they get on the move they are far too excited to sleep for long during the day - stuff to do! Or at least that's what I've found with Robin.

We are all ok and getting on the mend.  This latest cold has really knocked the boys out and they've not been their usual cheery selves but I think they are on the turn now.  And they both slept right through last night - break out the champagne, cos that's the first time in weeks!  So we are feeling much better for a good night's sleep.  The night before we were up most of the night with both of them, poor loves.

The hv came yesterday to see Oli and she is referring him to a development clinic as he's a bit behind.   I try not to worry but its hard, especially when we see Robin crawling all over the place and being much more dextrous.  They are 1 next Saturday and Oli still doesn't pull himself up or show any signs of crawling, plus he is slower with other things.  He may not crawl as his dad didn't but he'll never walk either if he doesn't pull himself up.   She also asked if he was still flapping his hands (he does that when he's excited) so that worried me more and I looked it up - its a sign of autism.  But he is such a cheerful, social, loving child, I don't think he is autistic - he is not at all withdrawn or in his own world.  He is so laid back and content, I hope its just that which is delaying his development and not anything more serious but its worrying anyway.

ok sorry to waffle on, I must go and dry my hair before they wake up from their nap.
hi to all the bumps and mummies!
xxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Morgan - Soz you are worrying about Oli  . As you say it really doesn't sound like Autism. I am sure he is just taking his time as lots of babies do and will do things when he is ready to. Was he smaller at birth? Were they early? My sis had a preterm last year and i know she worries that it may be a while for her to catch up and all. I know it must be so hard not to worry, but please try not to. lots of love and   to you all xx

I have given in to the extra scan and had that today. Lil one has grown well and is spot on for dates! Wriggling away with a steady heartbeat, moving hands and feet. A good sight to see and so we feel relieved this is on track.   Less than 2 wks until the Nuchal now - thank goodness it is getting closer! No pic from today - v tight here in Suffolk  .

Dh's had some tough days, he's had to let some more people know and that means no escape from it. But he is staying +ve and looking forward to Thursday.

I hope you all have great weekends with Bubs & Bumps!

Lots of Love charlie xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick post.
Morgan, read your post and was surprised that they are referring oli as he sounds identical to Thomas. He has only just started crawling and pulling himself up on to his knees and he's a couple of months older, so I'd really try not to worry. Thomas can't even weight bear so god knows how he'll ever walk. I know it's easier said then done, but try not to worry toooooooo much!
Charliezoom, pleased the scan went well. You and DH are in my thoughts. 
Hello to everyone else, will post more soon but off for a bath!
Love N. lass x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

We don't often fall off the first page, so I'm just bumping us up!!  I'll be back later with a proper post.

Love Billie xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello girls,  

Sorry to butt in - I have a quick query. Just wondered how many of you had a BFP with IUI, and how many of you moved to IVF, and at what stage? 

Am currently on 2ww for 2nd go at DIUI and am wondering what to do next cycle if this one does not work, another go at IUI or to go straight to IVF . . . . we are funding this ourselves so I guess its largely up to us . . .  

Any thoughts?

Clarabelle


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Clarabelle,
Sorry IUI hasn't worked for you as yet but I hope that this is an unnecessary question and you get a BFP at the end of your 2ww    

Follow this link to see who had what... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48100.0.html and what stage brought success for them.

Lots of girls get success with DIUI and stick with it as it is cheaper but I understand your feelings. I have had advise that frozen sperm don't swim well and that one is best to go for IVF or ICSI (but had success 1st time twice with IUI not IVF so cannot comment on that really). Am I correct to assume the Donor sperm is frozen? What do your clinic suggest? I'd talk it through with them, obviously they may be guided by pound signs and guide you to IVF but hopefully with a few correctly angled questions you can get a straight answer.

I am sure the IVF converts on here will help you, they are very informed ladies.

Billie - Cheers for getting us back up the page ranking! What a disgrace to be on the second page! How are you hun? Not long! How are you feeling?

N. Lass - how us the running going? Are you managing to get out lots now some slightly nicer weather has appeared (well not subzero temps anyway!)? How are you?

Lots of love to all you ladies bumps and bubs,

Charlie xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well today!

Looby - we live about an hour or so from York so if you're planning to come up there for a visit anyway, we could easily arrange to meet you.  It would be better for us if it were over the summer though as when DH is off after baby is born, there are loads of family and friends who are coming to us and who we have to get to.  Let me know when you were thinking and we'll make plans.

Northern Lass - I think I'm now going to have to defer meeting you until bump becomes baby unless you're up for the North Easties meet on Saturday (I can't remember if we've discussed this before!).  I am now on crutches because of my back problem and have been advised to rest as much as I can and refrain from driving!  We'll definitely catch up afterwards though!

Charlie - I'm so pleased you had another re-assuring scan.  Each one is another milestone on the journey!  I know that it's probably hard for DH to be letting people know what's going on, but you know often it's therapeutic talking about it and it helps in the longer term - hope that's the case for him.  I'll be thinking about you both on Thursday for the next appt.

Candy - both you and Charlie were asking about my interview.  It was okay is all I can say - you're never really sure are you?  I wasn't that confident on the knowledge based questions as it happened so quickly I wasn't really prepared but you know what, I walked out of the building and haven't thought about it again!!

I've just found out I've got another interview tomorrow - short notice or what!  Just about to go and read up with my feet up and lots of chocolate.  Now that I've got the crutches I'm finding it easier to get about.  The doctor and physio have been telling me to take the pain killers I've been given but I just can't bring myself to.  I keep thinking that this is all far too precious to put at risk and I'd rather cope with the pain.  I may need to conceed tomorrow though for the interview otherwise I might totally mess up!!

I'll be back on line later in the week to let you know how it went.  In the meantime, keep well everyone and take care.

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to say hi to Billie -   Wow, can't believe you are less than 2 weeks away from holding your baby!  

Poor you being in so much pain & having to have crutches to get about...   Take it easy sweetie - I'll be looking out for your news in a couple of weeks...

 to Candy, Looby, Aussie Meg, Miss Jules, VIL & Moosey, Charliezoom and all other Mummies & Mummies-to-be...

Love Molly
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Billie -    tomorow with the interview. I hope it goes well and chocs are bound to help with the cramming  
I really hope your back improves and you get some break from the pain soon lovey.
Thankx for thinking of us, you are a love. 

Molly - good to see you! x

Much love, Charlie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Just bumping us back to the Front page  

Hope everyone is okay ??

Love to all,

Looby xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all OK.

Just getting us to first page again!

Where are the bubbles?   Tony stole them I assume!?!

Charlie xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, 

I am here to join you!!  Thanks for the invite Charlie!!

Can I ask your advice on pg symptoms - basically what symptoms are you all getting??  I am having sore boobs, and the occasional twinge around my ovaries, I am also v tired  -is this all normal??

Sorry being paranoid - I'm a worrier!

Veronica


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

A very big welcome to the worry club Veronica and congratulations on your BFP!!!

The symptoms that you're describing are pretty much the kind of things I was suffering at the same point in time.  Other girls didn't experience anything, whilst others had a lot more symptoms.  Everyone is individual in terms of what they experience but one thing we all have in common on this thread is that we are all worriers!!!  If you were to look back through the posts you'll see loads of similar posts to yours and many of the girls now have toddlers to show for their worries!!!  We worry about getting symptoms, about not getting them, about having scans, about not having them - I think you're getting the message!  The good thing is that everyone is here to support each other and we all understand what we've been through to get to this stage.  Easier said that done I know, but relax and enjoy!!!

Just to say that I survived my interview - I was absolutely shattered before I went and even worse when I left.  They said it would take an hour and I was there for two hours!  Not sure if that's good or bad, but who cares it's another hurdle over with.  Now I'm off to have a good nights sleep - please!!!!

Hope you're all well.  It's very quiet here at the moment - we've been on page 2 several times over the last few days which is unusual!

Speak soon,
Love Billie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Welcome Veronica - glad you found us! As Billie says no symptoms / tons of symptoms it is all normal. I have none except the tiredness - more exhaustion which is trailing off a little now. Try to relax and not worry hun, easy to say from mrs worry guts herself! But enjoy this experience, it is the only time you will have to experience life with this baby, so relish every moment!  

Billie - I'm so glad you survived the interview, if only just! Wow they do like to keep you there don't they? I hope that is a good sign. When do you hear if you are being kept on?
How are bubs bits going? How is the back and cruches, you poor thing? Are you all prepared, birth plan sussed, items bought, getting a bit excited (poss mixed with some natural anxiety)? Really hope you are doing well lovie.

Love to you all - you are very quiet these days!

Charlie xx

PS I'll try to pop in later after DH appointment


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just wanted to say a big Congratulations to Veronica on her BFP & welcome to this thread!     All the symptoms you describe I certainly had at that stage so please try not to worry - so much easier to say than do  .

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

DH’s appointment went well...

His Lumbar is just over the borderline into MS, his MRI shows definite signs of inflammation, his EVR test was clear (so no active optic nerve issues), his bloods were all clear except his liver test which is always a bit elevated due to his Arthritis / Meds for his Arthritis. 

So he has got MS. 

He goes back to see Consultant in 4 months (unless has an issue in the meantime then he goes back then) he will then have another MRI to compare and see if things are same, better or worse. At present it is deemed mild, they are looking to see if it is benign (can still go to relapsing & remitting in time but has the possibility of not doing so) or if it is relapsing & remitting MS (will always have relapsing & remitting times but not much gauge of what, how and when). So we are left to take it all in, get used to it, DH to live a normal (but adapted: no overdoing it, no getting tired, no getting stressed, not to any mad drink fests!) life and see what the next 4 months brings.

Which all in all (other than them saying, sorry we mixed you up with someone else you don’t have MS sir!) it was the best we could have hoped for.  

How are you all? Where are you all?!

Minkey - Hi hun, you guys all ok?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. busy reading all your postings. so much going on. 
i hope everyone had a nice mothers day. we had our outlaws around so think we will be doing it with just the four of us another time maybe next year. 
good to hear lots of babies crawling. poppy is walking now. all over the house and will not stay in her pram when we visit th shops daily she wants to get out and walk and grab at everything. especially in laura ashley etc.
as for me. we are now on our second month of trying and i am not stressing out yet. ......pop is only just a year old so for me in my little dreams a september pregnancy would be great. we did it on the right days so fingers crossed but aren't you meant to enjoy the sex....i was just too tired and poppy waking up all the time teething. i wont go into details but it was not exactly earth shattering.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi ladies, it will take me a while to get who's who, but as the proud owner of a new BFP I'm here to join in! Got a tentative BFP on 31/03, properly confirmed on 02/04, due date 08/12 and first scan 13/04. It was my second (and possibly last) go at natural cycle IUI with a bit of help from cyclogest and HCG injections. I couldn't stimulate my ovaries as getting close to menopause and the wouldn't have responded, so feel very lucky to have had 1 follie equalling 1 pregnancy. Not too many symptoms, boobs the most obvious as they have been agony since the day of basting, and can't stop peeing! A few mild headaches and vivid dreams too, which I think must be down to raised blood pressure. I am, I guess, like all women who are 5 weeks pregnant, worried about miscarraige, but I know that with every day that passes the risks drop, and as I feel well and haven't had even a hint of spotting, I am managing to stay positive. Can't quite bring myself to put a due date ticker on my signature - maybe I'll reward myself after next week's scan! 

Leoarna x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies!

*Leoarna -*  again hun on your  and a very big welcome it is good to have you with us! 
I know what you mean about the 5wks frets, it is hard not to and you wouldn't be human if you didn't worry we go round the bend wating for that first scan . You sound like you have a great attitude to life hun, got a good follie and a good BFP (I had Clomid and only ended up with one mature follie, but hey it only takes one)! Seeing each day and week pass does help with the anxiety doesn't it? Have you become a phantom knicker checker? 
How are you feeling about the scan? Not long hun. What time of day is it? It is the same day I have my Nuchal (and poss CVS, we lost our lil daughter last yr in 24th wk as two major Brain issues caused by Down's meant she wouldn't make it, so I have every test going available this time to try to keep my stress levels somewhere near a safe level!) so we can stress together until next Thurs, I'll hold your hand! So you'll be 6wks when you have your scan, I hope you get to see a top heartbeat, it'll melt your heart! MC rates drop dramatically with that so I hope it can bring some comfort to you.
I think us FF girls have so much more pressure, do you find others don't quite get it, or have you got a good bunch of rellies and friends to support you?
Vivid dreams are normal in pregnancy and can be very scary and at times v funny! Have you had some corkers? How high is your blood pressure? Is that normal for you or a recent thing? Are the headaches annoying or manageble?

I bet you are sooooo pleased  you hit this with possibly your last natural IUI if you are suffering from early menopause (+ endo & tube issues), how ecstatic are you feeling, are you bouncing off the walls? What a Xmas pressie you are gonna have this year! How is your Dh feeling , is he doing OK? 
I really hope you are on  and that the rest of your  is a wonderous one that we can all share in .
Sorry for the essay and 50 questions but I am so pleased we have a new person on here to get to know! Welcome and sorry if I'm being too intrusive 

*Scarlet -* you make me  on  ! I'm with you hun it is a weird one and I bet you feel why does it have to be like this, why can't it be like it was when we weren't trying? Start trying and bingo it all changes doesn't it?! I'm well looking forward to having my normal sex life resuming (for some time I hope! ) now it is no longer baby making orientated!!
So glad you all had a good mummies day hun. Soz about the outlaws - best do it on your own next yr, play safe!
So hope and crossing fingers for your Sept  success!

*Doods, Shazia and Ally* I hope you find your way over here too, you are very welcome! Congrats girls!
*Shazia -* your same dates as me, how cool is that!
*Doods -* i hope the sickness is bearable. 
*Ally -* good luck for the scan on Tuesday.

Any good plans for the weekend girlies? It all starts tomorrow!

Well as you've read earlier we had a better than expected day. We have friedns over for a meal Friday eve, a great time to catch up with ours ad their gossip, they know about the DH's MS and the bubs (not told all our friends yet about bubs). We are off for a nice meal with In-laws, up the coast, on Sunday lunch-time as it is our 13th Wedding Anniversay on Monday. I'm taking Dh to his favourite restaurant on Monday night which will be lovely! 

Hope we get some more catching up tomorrow! Until then Night night, I'm off to watch family man - as if I've not had enough of fertility issues over the last 4 yrs - mad or what!! 

Love to Mummies and Bumps and Bubs Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't really stop, but I was thinking it has been a while since we did a whose who list that Aussie Meg used to do?  It might help the newer bump ladies?!  I am happy to carry it on if someone (Candy ?   ) could point me in the direction of the last one?

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Why do I have no brain since getting pregant?! Also menat to say a big welcome to Leonara to the thread & congratulations again on your BFP!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Charlie, don't mind the questions at all! In answer to them.... I feel OK about the scan, as I feel well I try to take that to mean that it is going well and I will get to see a tiny throb. The dreams have been mostly nightmares, poeple chasiing me especially, so poor hubby not only getting woken up by my toilet trips but my frights as well! My blood pressure is usually very low, so I think I am noticing the slight raise in my head especially. I am happy, but it's not at all like I imagined - I suppose you get so focussed on actually getting pregnant, you forget about all the things you'll worry about once they are in there! My DH has been quietly struggling with the enormity of it all, but I think he feels better today as we had a good natter yesterday, and he got a decent night's sleep - I went in the spare room! 

I am just catching up with the story of your hubby's illness Charlie - you sound very positive about the information you've got this week, sos I'm glad for you, and full of admiration for your positive attitude. 

Billie, it's good to be hearing from someone so clse to D-day - seems a world away to me! And Minkey, thanks for the welcome too!

Hello to everyone else till I get the hang of being here!

xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi

Minkey - Fab fab idea! I was thinking about that and forgot that Aussie Meg did it. If you get too busy then I can help out hun, just shout. Will the hall of fame help out? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48100.0.html

Has anyone heard from Rachael MD? I saw the post when bubs was born to C section but that was last i heard of her.

VIL - Thanx so much. Got it today  .

Leoarna - Poor Dh they get no peace from us do they!? I'm glad you are feeling cool about it all and he has settled his mind since your chat. It is a bit of a shock when you finally get the BFP and ones mind goes into overdrive with scenarios of magnitude! 
What time is your scan on Thursday? I'm in at 11.30am but will leave early as I have to go to the Fetal Med unit which is 40ish miles away from us. 
What are you up to this weekend then? Have you bought any pregnancy mags yet? I do like Junior pg and Pergnancy mag.

Well must get on with some work as need to get out early and clean and cook for guests later.

Minkey shout if you need help, hey having a babay makes you brainer but you will be too tired to notice - read that this week!! 

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, 
scan is at 3pm, but as clinic is 200 miles away (it's along story!) I'll be leaving by 11am at the very latest. Will probably go and stay with mum or chum, overnight, both nearby. Going to garden this weekend - all the books say there's no reason not to - and enjoy my afternoon naps! 
Hope all OK!
Leoarna x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Oh OMG that is miles! How did you get to have a clinic that far away?!

Enjoy gardening, and napping! What are you doing garden wise?

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, I know how hard it is to look at two threads, but after careful consideration I am going to make this a IUI mummies thread (I really don't have much time to explain now and will change the thread name tonight, it does NOT mean that anyone who is pregnant cannot join in as we would love to have you and Charlie you belong here, but I am allowing the IUI bumps 2006 thread to go ahead to give them somewhere specific to chat and maybe if they need our advise they will pop over and join us when the 9months is up.

I do not wnat this to cause any issue so would appreciate your support

Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say Good Luck for your scan leoarna   

Charlie will catch up with all your news soon, off to do a mammoth puree session   

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Candy

Go for it...
I think that the thread change is a good idea. It is a bit of a mixture really at the mo and even though I love reading about the gorgeous babies (and will continue to do so) it is sometimes a bit irrelevent for me in terms of posting at this time - although not for long! Yikes!

Hope Jacob is well.

Jules
xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Jules - We are having a vote now.

Results time tonight if we've all voted by then!

If have to go girls I'll miss you all so much  but I'll be back! 

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

God. Just caught up on all the controversy! Saw Candys post on here and though it was something she had decided to do and I am like 'whatever - happy to go along with what anyone suggests as it made sense.

It is nice to stay where you know and the peeps that you know. I never went to Bun in the Oven boards apart from a couple of posts as didn't know them and all the IUI girls are so spesh so I stayed here. However on a personal level I haven't been posting so much as I used to as am in late pregnancy limbo at the mo and not too many of the BFP'ers have been posting or have gone to Bun in the Oven I guess.  

If you haven't posted often then you don't perhaps have the same affinity with people as some of the regular iui posters have but the last thing we want to do is get cliquey.

My suggestion is that you should post where you want and with the people that make you happy but any new threads which are intended as stayers should be run by Candy first. She is the moderator and we don't know the restrictions that she has to 'work' under, does a v good job whilst v busy and it is only courteous.

Just my 2 pence worth. 

Jules
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Going to squeeze a post in before I need to put dinner on and sort my little man out ready for bed, firstly thanks to everyone for their support and like Kim says "Talking this through" Miss Jules I appreciate your post and what you have said and thank you x

I am happy for people to post where they feel most comfortable so if the bump club gets up and running and any of the pregnant ladies do not wish to move to that thread, then you are more than welcome to stay here...... However if its decided not to continue the other thread we welcome you all with open arms.

Can I please ask the bump ladies to vote on the other thread for if you want to keep using the new one, or stay here, its as simple as that, we will go with the majority, I will count up the vots Sunday morning, so please speak up xxx

I haven't got time to read the other news, so I do apologise but will catch up over the weekend, I promise C x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just popped in to say :

Congratulations to all the new BFPs - it is fabulous that there are so many and I hope you all have happy and healthy 9 months!

thanks for all your reassurances about Oli - we don't think there is anything wrong with him at all but it is so easy to get panicked  

2 threads seems like a good idea I guess, Candy mate if that's what people want - as long as people can post where they feel most comfortable and the bumpers know that they are always welcome here as their regular place, or just to come and natter sometimes.  I don't post here as much as I'd like to, but I love seeing new bfps and hearing about how you are all getting on so it would be sad to lose you, but I understand it might feel like a bit of a plunge.  Anyway the vote sounds like a good idea.

All a bit mayhem here - I've started back at work and the house is just going on the market, plus got my parents visiting so its all very chaotic.  got to run, have to ice 2 birthday cakes -   before I have a 2nd glass of wine!  can't believe my tiny boys will be 1 tomorrow - they are still my babies but are so big, its bizarre!

xxx Kirsty


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Robin and Oli
HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY           . Hope you have a fab day.

Candy and anyone involved with the different threads debate- Just wanted to post my thoughts. I set up the thread originally when I got a BFP as wanted to stay in touch with IUI girls and there were quite a few who got BFP at same time and it didn't seem appropriate to keep posting on IUI girls thread. I suppose because a lot of us were pregnant at the same time it has evolved that a lot of us have now got older babies. I would love to see it as a thread for people who were pregnant and had babies as it can offer a lot of reassurance. Also one of these mummy's is pregnant again and a few are trying. I know alot of us who are mummy's don't post as regularly as we used to, but at least if people are posting in one place there is more chatting, posting and feedback. At the end of the day people should post where they feel happy but as an IUI mummy I like keeping in touch with other mums and also people who have IUI BFP as its great to hear of more successes. Also some people have a link and history with other people, Charliezoom..I love keeping in touch with you, and would miss you if you were on different thread!

Billie - look forward to meeting you and baby when you are ready. Can't make Saturday meet I'm afraid.

Charlie - despite buying trainers I still haven't been for a run! PLeased your DH's apt went as well as could be hoped for. I will keep in touch with you wherever you end up posting...I'll be your own friendly IUI stalker!!

Scarlet - pleased to hear Poppy is walking and you made me laugh with BMS story!

Well I've had a busy week, turned 30 on Monday and spent my Birthday evening with Thomas and DH at a softplay, it was was the best birthday ever..all my friends think I am mad to do that insted of going for meal just with DH, but it was my idea of perfection! I've spent some birthday money on trainers and DH got me an Ipod so I will have to stop making excuses and get my **** into gear and get running!

Will catch up more soon I promise.
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

It says I've only posted 93 times...don't think so!!!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

NL - 94, I don't think so either     .  I hope you had a lovely birthday it sounds like you had a fab day & only 30, you are but a spring chicken!   at your Ipod - I got one for DH for Christmas for his GNR training & he bought new trainers last week!  He has also done a spreadsheet of his training  

Well the news from here is that I have now decided not to go back to work.  I think in my heart this is what I have always wanted all along........I got offered a great job, but it was full time and I just could not bring myself to do it, not leave her all week.  She will probably be the only child we have & I want to spend more time with her.  I feel so relieved that the decision has been made.  I turned the job down and have given notice to reduce her nursery hours.  She will go 1 day a week though, mainly because she loves it & gets so much benefit & also because my lovely DH says I need a "me" day, what a star he is.

My thoughts on the two threads echo NL's and I would love to see more bumps on here.  I posted initially on the other thread inviting them over, I hope it wasn't me that started all of this  .  However people should feel comfortable to post where they want and I feel awful that we don't appear welcoming.  Anyway, either way I will pick up the list that we used to do and post it, I plan to have more time to post now I am a stay at home Mum.

Love to everyone,

Minkey x

PS - Whatever happens Charlie please don't leave us


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

For tomorrow....

Robin & Oli​          ​
Have a wonderful day!!!​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

This is absolutely my last post tonight!! This is the list so far, I am so so sorry if I have missed anyone, but I do have baby brain as my excuse! I have split it into current Mummies & Bumps that I think have posted recently. If I have missed you off please just let me know. Also let me know of any EDD's I have not added.

*Mummies*  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05

*Bumps*  

Billie - EDD 18/04/06
Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Katie 165 - EDD
Professor Waffle - EDD
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey - EDD 31/07/06
Charliezoom - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - 26/10/06
Sweetcheeks - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Leonora - EDD

Goodnight 
Minkey x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello girls - sorry I'm an imposter in here, have no bump but having to hijack it to get in touch with Leoarna!!!!

Leoarna - you've not written in your diary!!!!!!! Grrr! I'm missing you on the cycle buddy thread....!!!

How's it all going? Fingers crossed for your first scan. Want to hear all your progress!!!



xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Happy Birthday Oli & Robin!!! Have a top day and I hope those wonderful iced cakes are super yummy! Enjoy!!
            

Minkey my EDD is 25th October (my sis & nieces b day!! ha ha!) Thanks for doing the list hun!
Top news on you not working, how great for you, you must be thrilled (and so must she!). Does that mean we get to share some of your precious time too - oh goodie.
You didn't cause any grief over the bumps thread hun. I think it is good we voiced our opinions. I keep quiet too often and I felt that with this one I should say what I feel. I feele that this thread is here for BFP bumps & Mummies works very well so why would we need another one?

NL - Get those trainers on when you can hun!! What date is the race? Sorry am I making you anxious - opps   forgive me you know I can be wicked at time   !! That iPod Minkey mentioned will help, one always runs faster and further wit a good iPod in our ears! How did you loose your posts number? What has the mighty server done to you hun?! 

On the subject of Tony - where the bubbles?

Hopeful - good to see you pop in, Leoarna is gonna be well looked after by the lovely bump/BFP girlies xx I hope you got hold of her. Good luck with your TX hun. Hope we see you on here soon     

Have a great weekend all!


Love Charlie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
ROBIN & OLIVER 

     ​
Lots of Love 
Looby & Katie 
xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

[color=purple]HAPPY BIRTHDAY
ROBIN AND OLIVER
XXX

HOPE YOU HAVE HAD A LOVELY FAMILY DAY
LOTS OF LOVE
OINK AND PIGLET
XXX​[/color]
         ​


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

BOO, HISS, IT WON'T GO PURPLE!!!!

I HATE COMPUTERS


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

to Robin and Oliver - 1 today!!!  Hope you both and Mummy and Daddy are having a fab day today!!!

Charlie - you have to stay here hun, it's where you belong!!!!  I'm staying without a doubt!

Looby - hope Katie stopped crying quickly earlier!!!  Thanks again for the flowers - they're gorgeous and you're so very special.

I've had a lovely day today (back pain aside!).  I went to another North Easties meet and they threw me a baby shower.  It was so unexpected and so totally wonderful.  There were balloons and I had a 'Mam to be' sash to wear.  I got a lovely pamper set myself and then got to open loads and loads of pressies on behalf of baby!!!  There was also a birthday cake for my impending birthday too.  I'm sure you can imagine how wonderful all of this was - I was a bit shell shocked I think at how thoughtful and kind people are.  Fertility Friends are such special people it's unbelievable.

Hope everyone is well and that the thread saga is soon sorted Candy.

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Billie, a mum to be sash, how fabulous, what a great bumch of ladies, have you met them to Minkey ?

1 already happy birthday boys   

Charlie I love reading your posts you are always os full of life.  I missed any posts about removing the bubbles so can't explain that one.

Leoarna hope you are ok, not long till that 1st scan, good luck   

Minkey thanks so much for doing the new list /curtsey

Northern Las, that sounds to me like a fabulous birthday, sorry I missed it x

Wow Morgan, twins work and house on market, please post some birthday pictures when you get time xx I saw one of the twin mummies made biscuits for their childs birthdays, must see if their is a recipe lurking around as its J's christening at the end of the month.

Jules, how are things with you ? 

I know I have missed loads of youa nd not read back very far, but I am so tired so off to beddy byes C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - thanks hun! xx  
I may miss the result of the vote and debate but will catch up laters.

Off for a walk before the rain (our intentions are to believe the BBC on when the rain is due, what are the odds of that being correct, kagool just in case?   ) then sunday roast, with in-laws (lovely peeps, who are staying up teh coast for a week) then we'll make our way back. I'll plan to be loggin on, when I return.

Have a good day all! Enjoy the sunshine if you have some too!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have locked the bumps Charlie as we all seem to be happy here now which is great, hope you enjoy your walk, looks like its about to rain here, but has been glorious last few days, DH spent most of yesterday down the allotment and his hands are all blistered, so I think J and I will go out shortly and buy him some gloves ! can't have that being used as an excuse  And have a nice roast, nothing better than a roast on a Sunday

We went to a birthday tea as my sisters for her sons 3rd birthday yesterday, then I wentto a jumble sale, OMG have any of you been to them, you get pushed and pulled, so many mad women and traders trying to get to the stuff, luckily the lovely ladies on the flower store looked after Jacob and everyone wnated to buy him, got him a couple of fab toys that were very clean for 20p !!!

Two of my mummies friends are expecting again one is about 18weeks and the other 10 (I think) making me hope that it doesn't take us too long this time round, although the clairvoyant said when my son was in education, hmmm do they take babies /winks

Morgan how was the birthday ? tell all

Kisses to everyone else must dash, little man is after me x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello all

Thought I would pop over and introduce myself briefly. As you can see from my ticker I am currently 11 weeks. My scan date is not til the 20th so will be 13 by then! My edd is 26/10/2006. I already have a gorgeous 5 yr old called Toby (conceived naturally  ). This ivf pregnancy was part of the egg share scheme at Woking and I was over the moon to find out that my recipient is also pregnant, makes it even more worth it.  

I am looking forward to getting to know you all better.

Shazia xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Shazia, I didn't know they tell you that, do they tell you now because of the new rules ? how nice to know that you have made someone else dreams come true as well, do you know anything else about them, is it a single pregnacy?  Welcome to the thread nice to have a fellow IUi turned IVF lady, although there are more of us now,Morgan being the first although she converted due to over stimulation, that was right wasn't it.... wow that is year and 9months ago !!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Doesnt time seem to fly, all our bfp's seem ages ago now   

Welcome Shazia   
Happy Sunday

xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok-I hang my head in shame as I am a day late but....

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN and OLI


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Welcome Shazia & big congratulations to you on your BFP!!  Have added you to the list & updated some EDD's as well.  Must dash, off to a legs, bums & tums class......


Minkey x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome ladies  

Thanks Candy. Yes Woking do tell you whether or not your recipient falls pregnant although they do try to wait until the scan so alls looking well. All I know of the recipient is that this her second try on the egg share as the first time she was all ready and there weren't enough eggs which must have been awful for her and the donor too as I know how I felt when it looked like I was only going to be producing 8, the minimum no...........although we had already decided that if it was 7 or less we would donate all and go for another try ourselves the next time. Also that she or her partner are Asian or Asian/British as I myself am A/B and my husband B. I think I find out whether she had a live birth and the sex of the baby but that is all.

Happy Sunday all  

Shazia xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Billie - wow what a surprise hun! Fab to have a great Baby Shower!! Tell us what you got hun, sounds wonderful. How is the back doing, you sound in great pain, are you getting any massages at home (i do hope so!)?

Shazia - Glad you found us and welcome. Congrats again! So pleased they tell you stuff about your ES recipient, that is nice to hear. Nice to have someone the same week as me   feels strange to think I am in my 12th week, does it to you? I hope that date flies for your scan, soon be here. Leoarna has her first scan on this Thurs, I have my Nuchal then too.

Looby - Hello! How are you?

NL - How are you? Have you loaded the ipod up, what type do you have (I love my iPod shuffle!)?

Candy - thanks for update. God you were brave at the jumble sale, those woman get so viscous!! Good luck for mummydom again we are all crossing everything. Sounds like a fun day. 
How is DH doing, blistered hands sounds sore? What are you growing down your allotment? I have seeds coming up in my propagator at mo, tomatoes, peppers and hanging basket yellow tomatoes. Got a strawberry planter from my mum and dad for my Birthday the other week so DH potted them up, they look so much better than in the poorly hanging basket! 
Did you mention J's Christening in one of your posts? So when is that all happening? Exciting!

Minkey - Thanks for updating the list   . How are you, had a good weekend? How was legs bums tums? Do you ache or is it not too torturous?

Morgan - how was the weekend? Fab time? Piccies please! How was the parents visit? Got a busy life going on there, take it easy! How is work going?

Oink - PM'd you back love xx

Leoarna - Hope you are well. Had a good weekend?

Love to VIL, Scarlett, Miss Jules, Katie 165, Professor Waffle, Tomsmummy, Veronica & Elly (how's that bump coming on?) and anyone else I've rudely forgotten.

We had a great day out, managed a work before and after a very nice lunch (roast followed by sticky toffee pud!) must have walked 7miles at least (well it took 2hrs 25mins in total!). DH is now aching poor love. Oh and we get to do the meal thing all again tomorow night as it's our 13th Wedding Anniversary mmm.

Take care lovies, catch up soon! Love Charlie xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks for doing the list Minkey - I was totally wowed by being the next to move from one category to another!!!

Welcome Shazia - lovely to have you join us over here and it's really nice that you're so close in dates to Charlie as you'll be able to compare notes throughout.  It must be really special for you to find out about the egg share success - giving someone else their dream come true must be indescribable!

Charlie - don't you overtire yourself too much or DH mind you with all of the walking - the roast and the sticky toffee sounded the best bit to me!!!  I didn't ever expect to have a baby shower so it was absolutely marvellous and I can thoroughly recommend it.  I got absolutely all sorts - sleepsuits and vests for 6-9 months (they thought I'd have enough smaller ones), cotton wool, baby oil, talc, shampoo, a mini set of all of the toiletries in a small black rucksack which looks fab to carry around, a little yellow bear and a a gift set for me too! They were from everyone at the meet but I also got a fab Roo clothes set from one of the girls and a cuddle wrap, sleepsuits and duck from another.  

Candy - pleased the threads are sorted.  Tell us about J's christening too when you get a mo!

Looby - hope Katie is okay today.  Any better luck with the milk at all?

Well best get off and get something to eat - haven't had much today so am starting to feel it.

Love to all
Billie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Louby, I see from Billies post that you are struggling with milk feeds or I guess its something like that again, I know its really hard to not worry, please try not to .......Jacob drinks next to no milk and today hes eaten about 2 spoons of food, but hes still growing (And I know Katie is properly bigger than him now !) and hes happy and full of life and I think thats the important part, they won't starve themselves and everyday is different, its hard not to compare them to what other babies thier age are eating/drinking or even compare them to what they ate the week b4 last, but they really are so very different and forever changing.

Admitidely my little man is now waking lots in the night again, but I know its not through hunger its just his new found mobility and me being a soft touch, I can't and won't do the "Let him cry" despite knowing that a few days of that and all maybe ok, hes only little once and I just can't ..... hopefully he will go back to doing it on his own like last time even if it takes another 8months hehe.. i guess in my garbled way i am trying to say "You are doing a fab job" shes doing really well, sitting up, almost crawling none of that strikes to me that shes under nourished, maybe shes waking more because of her new mobility to, they do say that once they get active pants on, it effects their sleep, hope things settle down and that you are getting support  

Arrgghhhhh ok I can't carry on, J is bored of playing with the book shelve next to me and wants the PC leads, will try and get back on later.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Mummies      
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05

Bumps   

Billie – EDD 18/04/06
Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Katie 165 - EDD
Professor Waffle  - EDD
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Magpie - EDD


Latest list for everyone.

Charlie - yes I am hoping to get more time to post on here now I am a stay-at-home Mum!  Legs, bums & tums was not too bad - I am very nearly back down to my pre-pregnancy weight, which is my goal but boy has it been a long struggle!  I put on two stone in total & it has taken me this long to loose it all!  Beware ladies one stone of that was while I was breastfedding Agatha - I have never been so hungry all the time in all my life  !

Minkey x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for doing the list Minkey, it will help me get to know everyone!

My due date is 08/12/06, if you want to add that - think that makes the latest so far!

Me stuff - boobs are AGONY, may have to go and get some new underwear later this week, and the sleep monster is starting to really kick in.... Had a three hours nap yesterday afternoon, even after a proper night's sleep. Now, is this the week where I start vomiting, or will I get away with it? My mum and mother in law never did...... Hands up for some of their genes please!

Right, must do some work, back later. 

3 days to that scan....

Leoarna xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Leoarna,

Morning! Good weekend?

Soz the boobs are bad. New bra may do the trick as does sleeping on a crop top. It eases off after first few weeks.

Morning sickness is not in the Genes! My mum was sick through both me & sis whole way through, I have had no sickness (yippee!) in all any of my pregnancies, my sis had sickness till 15wks (was trailing off then but still a bit of it). Hope for you there is a link in some way and you get no sickness too hun  
My neighbour an ex-midwife thinks it is to do with eating well and never getting too hungary: keep blood sugar levels constant and keep eating healthy foods of protein & carb mix but No white / refined sugar or flour or loads of sugary items such as chocolate etc. Works for me as I eat a whole food diet graze on nuts, oat cakes and fruit between my meals. But could be a coincidence and a lot of pants!

I do hope you escape the sickness! Not nice if you get it bad.

I'm with you counting the days to our scan hun! Only Tues and Weds to get out the way now and then it is Thursday! Phew! 

Take it easy!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Will follow your tips Charlie, and luckily that is already how I eat anyway. While I was trying to conceive I avoided wheat and dairy completely as I was told they may make my endo worse, and basically treated my body as a temple! I am now eating a bit of cheese and yoghurt tho' as I realise I need the protein, and shouldn't get all of that from chicken or fish. Boy did I miss cheese! I am definitely more hungry generally. 

Hope the sun is shining wherever you are ladies! 

Leoarna xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm really excited that this thread has so many new people (thanks to Leoarna  ).

*Elly * - How's the pregnancy going? Has it sunk in yet?

*Billie * - One week to go! I bet you're either excited or fed up or both. 

*Morgan * - Sorry to hear you're worried about Oli. I'm sure it's all fine it's just that having twins has given you a ready-made comparison. When is your appointment?

*VB * - Congratulations on your BFP.

*Leoarna * - Good luck with your scan. I hope it all goes well and you get to see that little heartbeat. I couldn't believe it when I saw it for the first time - it takes your breath away.

*Shazia * - I think it's lovely news that both you and your recipient are preg. You must have Super Eggs!

*Minkey * - I am so jealous of you giving up work! It sounds fab.  Thanks for doing the list - it's been really useful to be reminded what stage everyone is at.

Well, after much debate, I think I've decided to try to give birth at home in water (Oink - you have inspired me to try it without an epidural- I'll probably be cursing you throughout labour!!!  ). I'm not going to tell all my friends and family because I might end up running (waddling?) straight to hospital at the first sign of any pain but I like the idea of being in control of what I can do, who is there etc.

I've also made a list of what we need to buy but not got round to buying any of it yet!

Other than that, everything is going well. The baby is kicking like a mad thing every day (which I love). S/he was kicking so hard this morning that I could see my tummy moving. 

Do any of the pregnant people know whether they're having a boy or a girl. We didn't find out but I'm just nosey and want to know what the rest of you are having....!

Hello to Louby Lou, Eva, 36, Purpleal, Northern Lass, Scarlett, Doods, Ally, Miss Jules, Oink, Candy, Aussie Mag, Katie, Prof Waff, Tomsmummy, Charlie (I will reply to your pm  ) and Sweetcheeks.

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick intro from me as I think it will take me a while to get to know who everyone is.

I've come from the IUI tuned IVF thread and got my BFP on 25 Feb. Have a scan on Thursday when I will be 11 weeks. Hoping all goes well and then we will start to tell the family.

Look forward to chatting to you all.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

*Doods -* Glad you found us, welcome hun. Wow you are being scanned on Thursday too, that makes three of us! Good luck and I hope you feel confident to tell all after the scan hun, enjoy as it will feel a lot more real! You may even begin to believe you are truly  !
How are you feeling? Are you anxious about or looking forward to the scan? Good luck and I hope lil one is somersaulting before your eyes  and all is well.

Not sure when we'll tell all, got to see what Thursday's Nuchal brings and we have to see if we feel we need to have a CVS, errr stressing me out talking about it now  ,  out . We have got a hell of lot to get through because of what happened last time. I'm very anxious about Thurs and going back to Fetal Med Unit (where I gave birth to Willow etc) and for a big test,  I am trying to keep it contained and think as  as I can but some times it is getting to me a bit.

*VIL -* Oh how marvelous to have a home water birth, good on you! You got plenty of time to buy those bits (as long as you don't do a my sis and give birth at 33wks!), good to have the list though, a plan. Is moosey getting excited? I remember sitting in the sun at my local gym in between swimming (one has to  and then poss do a few more lengths!) and Willow's kicks were making my tummy rock, DH was amazed! It is so nice to be at the stage where others can share in the feelings too. Are you feeling well?
*
Minkey - * Well done on your weight loss  that's top! You made me  with your  !  Now no breastfeeding does that mean  for you?! My sis is stopping BF now she did well with a premie to get her to take any, she was so hungry that she was on lots of extra preterm formula. Sis is looking forward to more  as a plus point though!

Love to you all! Charlie xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Hope everyone is OK. 

Leoarna – sore boobs will stop promise. Although now I am so sore again as have tried all different kinds of bras but they all rub the top of my bump because it so high! Resorted to stuffing cotton wool under the band now. I didn’t get ANY morning sickness luckily and don’t know if it is a gene thing as I lost my Mum when v young so she isn’t around to ask about these things. If you don’t get it then that is something to celebrate as far as I am concerned!

VIL – Much respect to you for the home birth! I am too scared of the unknown to contemplate it as live 30 minutes from hospital down a rubbish road. I do plan to have the water pool at the hospital if available as sounds like the most natural thing. It is ‘no hands’ from the midwives there and the baby just floats out for me to catch myself! DH can get in too if he wants but he is not too sure at this stage. Saw on another thread that Moosey is taking some long leave off too which is really fab for you both. As to your question I don’t know what I am having – I think boy, DH thinks girl so one of us will be right.

Been back and forward to hospital this week. Sat there all day Saturday as my BP is high and protein in urine etc means that they are looking out for pre-eclampsia. Feel quite rough but still working at the moment as wanted as much time off afterwards as poss. Also lots to do at work as 2 others on mat. leave at the moment. But I am going to have to be sensible and stop as it’s not worth the risk to me/baby. 

Charlie – good luck for your scan –  Know it will be stressful for you lovie for the next few weeks, but try and look at this as a whole new situation with no reason for anything to go wrong. You have had more than your fair share of bad luck recently and are due for some easy times ahead. xxx

Had the first two Parentcraft classes last week and week before. Everyone seems really nice and we had quite a good laugh really. It amazed me how so many of them didn’t know anything at all! I guess when getting pregnant becomes a full time hobby that we end upf knowing quite a lot about it all through doctors, books and FF’s. I brought up the subject of episiotomies and lady next to me didn’t know what that was. She was happier not knowing….. Midwife also says that we WILL poo during delivery. I was hoping to get away without it thanks.  She said that they are very discreet and you won’t even know about it unless your partner shouts ‘Oh my God you’ve just crapped yourself!!!.

Good luck to Doods on your upcoming scan too – they are so lovely.  

Billie - can't imagine yet what is going through your head. I bet every twinge is a 'is this it'? Looking forward to hearing your happy news and dream birth story! 

Lots of love to everyone else and their bumps and babies.

Jules
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Have decided that it is time to move over to this board and start to get know you all.  I am now 10 weeks pregnant and have been suffering from really bad morning sickness which seems to be subsiding at last.  Today is the second day in a  row without throwing up!!!!

Have also booked my nuchal translucencey scan this morning, and have that on 26 April - nervous and excited about it!

Met my midwife on Saturday and I am back under the consultant who did my fertility treatment as he is also an Obstetrian (spelt wrong!!!) - all seems real now.

Minkey - can you add me to the list please, my EDD is 6th November

Right off for a kip as I am shattered!!!

Catch ya laters

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello again,

Charlie - I'm not too nervous about the scan yet, but for my 7 week one the nerves hit me as soon as I walked through the fertility unit doors  . At the moment I am looking forward to being able to go public - especially as I'm finding it hard to hide my belly - Looks like I've eaten all the pies   .

It must be really stressful for you waiting for the Nuchal scan. I hope the result is good and it helps you to relax a bit.   In the meantime I'm sending you lots of     vibes hon.

Hi Miss Jules - Things must be getting exciting for you now. The poo thing is rather disturbing isn't it   . My friend told me how she was using a birthing pool and poo'd in it which puts me off a bit. I have already told DP that he stays up the top end as he wouldn't be able to resist saying something.

Hi to VIL & Moosey, Leonara, Shazia, Candy, Minkey, Northernlass, Louby, Sweetcheeks, Moomin and everyone I'm bound to have forgotten.

D x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Doods - Welcome to this thread.  It's a bit easier to keep track of everyone here because there aren't so many people.  LOL at the pooing in the pool story.  How delightful.  I was trying to convince Moosey to get in it with me but there's no way she'll do it if she's gonna get pooed on (she's not that kind of girl    )

Charlie - Thanks for asking - I'm feeling fine.  I'm in bed by nine most nights and eati8ng everything that isn't screwed down but loads of energy.  Moosey and I even went on a bike ride yesterday.  it was mainly me cycling a hundred yeards then whining "Can we have a little break?" but we had fun.  By the way, have you seen that You and Yours on Radio 4 (about midday every week day) is having an MS week.  I miised the first programme today but moosey said it was really inspirational with people with MS doing loads of cool things (running companies, running marathons etc).  I think you can listen to it through the radio 4 website and they've got some associated articles there too.  How are you and DP doing now?

Jules - look after yourself if your blood pressure is high.  I'm glad your parentcraft classes went well.  You're right about fertility treatment meaning you end up knowing too much.  I'm sure most of us on here could band together and set up a fertility clinic and deliver unit without any further training!  

Moomin - Lovely to see you on this thread.  Moosey told me you'd been having horrendous morning sickness.  I'm really glad to hear it's clearing up.  

Well it sounds like Thursday is Scan Day on this thread.  I hope it goes really well for all of you.  I'm sure it will.    

I've been eating bread sticks all day and now I feel sick!!!  It serves me right - I've been munching them all day like a demented hamster.  My colleagues keep looking at me but no one has questioned me yet!

Catch you all later.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Doods & Moomin - a big welcome to the thread & huge congratulations on your BFP's!!  I have added you both to the list - Dooods, let me have your EDD if you know it so I can add that too.

Must dash,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

*Jules -*  thanks hun, love ya x. 
 midwives are lovely aren't they! Some think it is best they tell you some don't! My sis had great pride in telling me she didn't poo as had major fear of doing so (neither did I for the record)! Believe me it will be the least of your worries and the fear of such things goes out of the window in the concentration of getting the lil one outta there  I'm glad you had good pride in not being the nieve one there, some peoples lack of knowledge is so sweet, some just totally amazing  Do we know too much for our own good or a healthy amount mmm not sure!?!
Sounds like you're being forced to slow down by that blood pressure. How is it with work, can you get off early, you need to think of you and bubs now lovie, take care. 
How ya feeling about the birth? Is an excitment / trepadation there with the start of parent craft, does it feel more real? How excitng you will meet your precious lil one soon - and find out who is correct re: sex!

*Moomin -* Top to have you hear, I remember you from other threads on here  and welcome! 
Soz you have been so sick but sooo pleased you've had two whole days with non, bet you felt amazing for that. The tiredness should ease for you soon too. That scan date will soon be here, get to the other side of Easter and it will be upon you.    with it, I'm sure you'll get a good result and a good look at lil bubs, exciting!! Where are you going for yours (mine is on Thursday)?

*Doods - * Thanks too hun  . It is tough I guess I need to keep strong and brave don't I? 
Oh I know what you mean about looking like been on the pies (my MIL laughed been eating the doughnuts love!)! As I've been up to 6 months last summer it's all a bit stretched and come the end of the day with food in and mucsles giving up the good work I look a good few weeks on! Last time I hid it well until over 20wks, no hope of that this time! We should do a bump gallery and compare  Are you getting to the point of looking for maternity clothes or surviving in civi clothes thus far?

*VIL -* Hi hun! Ta for the Radio 4 tip, I'll get onto the website. Well DH's been really churpy this weekend taking the news in more, think it will sink in more as we get more time under our belt. Thanks again for the book, he has started reading it. He's well stressed today as work for the design studio is manic, i'm not so manic hence I've been on here quite a bit (don't tell him or he'll have me in there helping!).
Poor Moosey the thought of poo's will scare her away! I'm impressed you had a bike ride - go girl! Eating everything in site, good news, no worries there, just what bubs needs!

On the question of finding out sex, I will be finding out and I did with Willow. It's nice to see a good mix of do and don'ts!

Love to all! Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - I am having the nuchal scan done locally in Hampshire.  Spoke to them today and they seemed really nice and friendly. They were recommended by my midwife.  We get loads of pictures and a CD as well!

You are right about getting Easter out of the way, then it will back to work (been signed off for a couple of weeks) and then it will be here!

Good luck for yours on Thursday, are you having the blood test as well?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Minkey thanks for the welcome, my EDD is 2nd November.

Charlie - I think my normal clothes will do for a while, but I have a lack of long tops to disguise the belly. I've been looking for some new ones but the only ones I have seen are very maternity-esque (although they are not) and I don't want to advertise   

Stay strong hon.

D x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

36

Hope you and Immy have a lovely day

Love Looby & Katie xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT DAY 36
LUV'N'HUGS 
MURTLE
XXXXXXX​


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Looby....and Murtle I bow down before your animated messages!

Up at 4am this morning for a day in Somerset but left early to get back to my girly.She has been so poorly the last few weeks,now she is back to herself I really wanted to be with her-well at least for an hour and then bath time!

It is SO great to see all the new BFP's-about time we had a new"run" of them-Welcome!

Cannot believe Immy will be one in 9 days time-where did that year go?

THink of you all almos daily and do pop in to see how you are all doing but have tosay that being a single working Mum does take it's toll sometimes and posting takes a back seat more than it should....


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts about my scan, I am nervous about it, but I think going through this process toughens you up for stressy times....

Had a long chat with the DH last night, and together we're busy worrying about coping with the change to our lives and to our finances. He's a little bit behind me in realising what it's going to be like, and that requires me to be patient while he catches up. I've bought him books written by dads, and I am hoping they help him get up to speed - not foisted upon him, he did ask! I think mother nature has it right - she only lets you in on worrying about one thing at a time. A month ago all I could think about was would I ever be pregnant, now that I am, it's fretting about if I can pull it all off and do a decent job of being a mummy. The comfort I have is that a friend of mine who used to run NCT classes once told me that it's the people who worry / panic that get off to a good start as they've considered all the angles. We also have a great family, who aren't going to let us starve. Anyway, enough me stuff.....

VIL - I'm envious of the home pool birth plan, I live too far away from the hospital for it even really to be an option. I hate hospitals!

Welcome to Doods and Moomin!

Right, must get on with that job that for now at least, pays the bills! 

Leoarna xx

PS Anyone know how I can track down a hospital that will do nuchal scans in my area - not had chance to speak to my local midwife yet as the clinic want to keep me for a couple more weeks, but the clinic isn't local.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!
*Happy Birthday 36!*   Soz Immie is poorly, is she still unwell? What are you planning for her birthday? How exciting! Don't worry about posts, you are blooming busy hun! Good to hear from you when we do but no worries you hear! 

*Leoarna -* You can see nearest Nuchal venues from here http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-downs.htm
You'll be a top mummy and it is very natural to worry. You are right to some degree it is kind to oneself to only worry about one thing at a time. Dh will catch up it takes time to sink in, get the scan and see that wonderful sight and he'll find it sinks in. There are a lot of natural concerns and worries at this time as your future is changing for good. But we are all built to cope with it and find ways to make it manageble. Going through stessful times does make one stronger and more able to cope, by the time you get the bubs in your arms you'll be so happy I'm sure you'll relax into it all and both make fab parents!

Must also get on with work got meeting in a mo. 
Had fab anniversary yesterday and top meal out - v yummy!

Love to all. Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

36, Please don't ever feel bad about not posting, I take my hat off to you daily as it can't be easy, its nice for me to just hand over Jacob when I have had a tough day, having said that I soon want him back again  

Leo I did worry about money when pregnant I think everyone does but you do just manage, what I did do though is buy everything I would need for the first year almost in advance, for example everytime I went shopping and they had baby wet wipes 2 for 1, I brought them and didn't notice really in weekly shop, I still haven't had to buy any and J is now 9months old, the nappie sthing was harder as you don't know the sizings so I stuck to everything else. www.kiddicare.com has some real baragains to save costs on items you want, I found what I wanted then looked for cheaper alternatives on the net.

Sorry I have run out of time and J is attacking the fireplace, loveto all xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Candy and Charlie, thanks for your thoughts and helpful info - any other ideas gratefully received! Makes me so grateful for this place, at times like this. Feeling beter for getting things out in my diary (in pregnancy general chit chat page, under Buns in the Oven) and here! Just arranged to stay with my chum Lynsay and her 10 wk old baby Edward after scan on Thurs - have get out clause if gone wrong and can stay with my mum instead. Let's be optomistic and say it will be good to get some baby cuddles! 

Leoarna xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[size=30pt]25 days until the IUI girls meet, any more takers?


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening all
Just wanted to say hello to Leoarna, Doods and Moomin cos I haven't said hello before.

Leoarna - money is always going to be a huge worry.  We were very concerned because dh and I earn about the same so suddenly we were going to have half the income and double the family.  But like Candy says, you get good at spotting bargains and you just somehow deal with it.  Your whole lifestyle will change, so different things become priorities and you'll find ways of adapting.  And for everything else - eBay and Kiddicare!  Mind you, I've got so used to not having money to spend on myself that when I got my first paycheck the other week (I have only just gone back to work) I went completely overboard  and spent waaaaaaaaaay too much on new clothes so I'm having trouble adapting again    

36 - a belated but very Happy Birthday to you!  You do so well to get time to get on here at all, I don't know how you manage all the work and travel as well as having Immy, so its just great to hear from you when you have a chance.  Hope Immy is better soon.  Roll on summer, eh?

Doods - H&M is great for maternity clothes that don't look too much like maternity clothes and I found they were the only ones that were long enough in the front.

Miss Jules - sorry to hear about your bp and protein - I really hope you can get yourself signed off work by your doctor as soon as poss so you can take it easy.  really important to look after yourself.  You should be able to get signed off for pregnancy related illness without any trouble at all.  I had pre-eclampsia and felt like total rubbish for quite a long time after the birth, so try and get all the rest you can now.  Not wanting to worry you, because of course everyone is different, but I was induced 4 weeks early when they finally decided it was pre-eclampsia and I'm so glad that I'd already been off work for a month. We still hadnt' finished the decorating though  

VIL - good to hear how you're getting on and I'm amazed by all the energy! lol re. the breadsticks. Its funny how some bland foods can be really appealing when you're pregnant.

Thank you for the birthdya messages for my lovely boys - we had a great party and they were so good.  Been having lots of fun today playing with their workbench that dh bough them   it's supposed to be for age 3+ but he's decided that since he is a practical sort and they are his sons, they will have no trouble using mini spanners and screwdrivers    Yep, on eachother's heads!  tcha - men!!  

few piccies of my birthday boys in my gallery if anyone fancies a look  

hi to everyone I've missed
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Morgan for soothing my worries, which are easing..... 

Had what I can now see was a very minor spotting incident last night, but did have a few moments of utter panic when it started. Thank God for those big fat books and my very sensible hubby, that's all I can say. Stopped almost as soon as it started.... 

Must get ready for work, will check in with a less me-centred post later on! 

Leoarna x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Morgan - Glad you had a great day with the boys. Oh the workbench sounds cool but maybe a lil dangerous, bless they don't think do they?!
Those cakes look so top! Love the pics they look so cute and cuddly! You two look happy too. Fab   

Leo - sorry you had a scare  of spotting  . Glad you it went as soon as it came - hope that stays! I had some last time & this but was reassured it was all normal for early pg as bubs is nestling in and uterus expands for first time. Sounds like top DH helped you calm some too! Is all clear on spotting today hun?  
Only today to get through then scan day tomorrow for us & Doods! How are you feeling abou it? You'll get that reassurance you need I am sure you'll be coming out beaming   !

Love to you all mummies, bumps and bubs!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I wonder if you mind me joining. I had my first IUI in Feb, and got a BFP, but miscarried very early on. I have now found that I have a natural BFP - So I'm not techincally an IUI girl BFP! Can I join in anyway?

Its early days for us, but no spotting or bleeding so far, and long may that continue!

Hope you are all well,

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Liz darling!

So glad you found us! Of course you can come on in, that's why we asked you to come  ! We have other girls who are natural pg and girls getting pg again after tx, plus IVf converts etc etc.

more    to you and DH. Do you get an early scan if so when is that? For our list that Minkey is kindly updating for us, do you know from your dates what your EDD is?

Glad you are suffering no nasties and loads of sticky      vibes for you my sweet. 

Loads of love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Liz

Big      to you.

Looking forward to getting you know you more.

Take care of yourself and your little bean/s

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Liz - just wanted to say hello, welcome & congratulations to you on your natural BFP!!! Of course you can join us, I will add you to the list - let me know your EDD when you have it & I'll put that on too.

Morgan - what gorgeous piccie's of your birthday boys.    at the work bench, we got Agatha a wooden music centre thing for hers & she still uses the drum sticks to cause bodily harm ( on herself & others) rather than on the drum!!

Leo - do you mind us calling you that?  Much quicker to type   try not to worry about money, you get by because you have to.  As the others have said Kiddicare is throughly recommended for a good price.  Glad you have recovered from the spotting incident - it can be very common I gather in the early weeks.

Charlie & Doods - wishing you both lots & lots of luck for your scans 2morrow   . Charlie, I hope you are staying calm my dear.

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thank you all for a great welcome!

Its difficult to say when my EDD is as I had a miscarriage last month so I don't have a date for my last AF, but wait for it - by my calculations it should be Christmas day!

I am going to have a 7 week scan at the clinic that I can pay for. I have just booked it & the nurse gave me the date of the 17th of May, but working it out now, I reckon that will be more like 9 weeks! I might email the nurse that I was dealing with & double check.

Liz
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Good afternoon ladies,

Hope all Mummies, Babes and Bumps are doing well.

Morgan - nice to 'meet' you. Glad that your little ones had a good birthday. I imagine my DP will have similar present buying sense - we have 5 girly neices and he always want to buy them boys toys   .

Liz -   and welcome. I hope you manage to get your scan brought forward - it is sooo hard to wait.

 to Charlie and Leo for your scans tomorrow. My nerves are beginning to set in but thankfully mine is at 9am.

Big   to Minkey, VIL, Northernlass, Moomin, Shazia, Candy, Louby, Miss Jules, 36 and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Whoops!

Just had a call from my midwife about my booking in appointment (was supposed to be today but had to change it to next week). She is sending my referral letter off today so that I can get my dating scan done in time (12-14 weeks). 

When I asked about this at the surgery the receptionist told me that they only do a 20 week scan so I asked the fertility clinic and they booked me in for tomorrow. 

So it now looks like I will be having 2 scans. I don't want to cancel tomorrows as I want to have seen the bubba before I go home next weekend and tell my family. I would love to have another scan in a few weeks but feel that I would be depriving someone else!

Sorry - just had to get that off my chest. (it's big enough at the mo   ).

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

*Doods -* Oh hun bit of a mix up. If take tomorrows then you know all is OK and can enjoy telling family over Easter so that is so cool. Will tomorrows stand as a dating scan, that way you can get them to liaise with your hospital and not have to go next week? Or if you get to have next weeks too then at least you get to see lil one twice! How exciting! 
Try not to worry (easy for me to say!) I hope you both enjoy every minute of it and come outta the room beaming with delight that lil one is in top form    
I'll be thinking of you at 9am before we leave, and I'm sending lots and lots of     to you now.

*Minkey -* thanx for thinking of me  Not sure I'd call the feeling calm! 
Poor DH is fretting too . Poor love has had to go to a really heavy meeting, won't be back until 8pm ish.  
I think we feel more  out and V  need to  ourselves into calmness but am keeping  all will be Ok this time and the Nuchal gives us some reassurance that this is the case. Not sure if we'll go for a CVS but if we do ten it is more  that this precious lil one stays put through it. If we have a CVS then at least we get full reassurance - see can still to +ve thinking! . 
God, talking about it is making me well up 
Sorry to winge on about it please forgive me. 

*Magpie -* Have a top time away and I bet you'll glide through Easter on ! That scan date will be here before you know it. Have the clinic agreed to do one earlier for you? Happy Easter! 

+ve news - Willow's grave has been turfed this week and looks really great,  nice to be complete for her x

What have we all got planned for Easter then? What are you all up to Bumps, Mummies & bubs?

Love to you all, Charlie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Doods - I'd have every scan going so good luck tomorrow. It feels like a life time between them so you just do what you feel is right.  Let us know how you get on.

Liz - big welcome and congrats on your bfp!  LOVE that piccie of the huskie - how sweet is that?!

Charlie - lots of luck for you tomorrow and please let us know how it goes.  I'm glad Willow's grave is turfed - must make things feel more sorted somehow.

Who else is having a scan tomorrow?  I've forgotten but good LUCK anywya!

Can't remember if it was Oink or Northern Lass that did a fantastic ladybird birthday cake but I just wanted to say I didn't copy - I'd already decided to do one  
Boys have had a fab day at nursery today so that's a relief, after they were sent home on Monday.
got to run - supper is ready
xxx Kirsty


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a quickie from me to wish Charlie, Leoarna and Doods loads of love and luck for tomorrow.

    to everyone else.

Shazia xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, only been away for a few days and there are 5 new pages!!! My tea is nearly ready so just wanted to say a quick hello.

CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to all the new BFPs, sorry for not mentioning you all personally. Great to have you join the thread and I look forward to getting to know you all.

Billie, sounds like an amazing meet, so sorry I couldn't be there. I will pm you with my phone numbers so even if we can;t meet for a while we can have a chat on the phone x

Charlie, you're posts are always so fab. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for you.

36 - happy belated birthday, can't believe Immy is nearly 1

Candy - as always thinking of you and Jacob and hoping 1 day we get to meet

Morgan - will go and look at pics of boys next time I log on 

V- I -L and moosey, great to hear from you

Elly - how are you feeling

Minkey - So pleased to hear that you are able to a stay at home Mummy, will be fab for you and Agatha

Sorry for everyone I've rudely missed.

Forgottem if it was Billie of Charlie who asked if I'd loaded Ipod yet? I was wondering if anyone could give me some motivational songs to load for when I am running..well when I say run...I mean it in the loosest terms! Was told to start off just doing half a mile, went out for 1st time earlier to christen my trainers, cane back knackered and told DH where'd I'd been as I thought that was 1/2 mile...I could tell by his face that he thought that was nowhere near 1/2 mile lol!!!!!!!!!!

Speak to you all soon, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Leo -     for scan! Give a wave  from us all! Report back hun when you can.

Doods -    for scan! Hey not long now 2hrs and you'll be there, give a wave  from us all! Report back hun when you can. 

NL - I'll PM with iPod ideas as have a good one for you! Just tried to PM you but your inbox is full! Can you sort then I'll do it?!! ta  
Thanks for wishes, I'm so anxious hence awake early, dreaming about it ll again. But kinda glad it is now only hours away. Oh hun first 1/2mile is such a killer! Are you doing the walk run regime or going for run straight off? I prefer the walk for 2mins run or 2 and increase run shorten walk time as you go theory more! Was he stop watching you so he knew what you'd done? Oh it will get easier. Were the trainers nice though? I treated myself to a really good pair a few yrs back and use them for walking now (not tried any running for some time!) and they are so comfy, lovely. Are you out again at the weekend? Good luck. 

Mrgan - Thanx for wishes. I'll report back when I can, if I have a CVS I'll be back to bed rest for a few days, so it may be tomorrow till log on. It is very nice to see Wllow's grave complete, good timing too, does feel like one more thing sorted. Thinking of her often. Have a top Easter, I hope the boys have fun too!

Love to all and hope you have a great Easter weekend planned with egg hunts for those bubs old enough or for hubbies! What are you all up to?

Lots of love to you all from Charlie xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Had a really busy day yesterday so dodn't manage to get back on line to say GOOD LUCK to everyone for today, so I'm doing it now! Me - nervous as I don't know what, but hey ho, lots of time driving up there to get it into perspective.... 

Liz - good to see you! Will pm you tomorrow, seeing as youre accessing the web while down here.....

Sorry, must dry hair, pack bag, and get in that car - one day I'll write proper, more considered and considerate entries!

Leoarna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Best of luck today to Charlie, Leo & Doods on your scans     

I am off to the in-laws for a couple of days so will catch up with you all on my return (Sat).


Happy Easter everyone       


Minkey x

PS NL - what about "keep on running"?!?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Thanks to everyone for their   thoughts. Just got back in after the scan - bubs is doing well, getting really big and with hands over it's face and bum in the air - must take after Daddy! EDD confirmeed for 02/11.

Had a real wrist slapping from the nurse who did the scan for being there when I hadn't had any problems! She said that I didn't need a dating scan and I should have had another one until 20 weeks. She was very off about it all and said that too many scans weren't good for the baby --- what a load of b******s! I am not at my most tolerant at the moment and DP was waiting for me to explode, but as she has coordinated all of out treatment I thought I better keep her sweet for next time   .

Needless to say we are both very relieved and happy, but being told off like like naughty schoolchildren put a bit of a downer on things! Anyway now we can look forward to telling the parents this weekend.

Still not sure what to do about the other scan but tempted to have it just out of spite   . 

Leo and Charlie - Thinking of you both and sending lots of     vibes. 

Northernlass - I'm sure there are loads of motivational songs but I can't think of many just now. Just came up with Queen - Don't stop me now, and the themes from Fame and Flashdance.

Big   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Think don't stop me now is a fab idea doods

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54492.new.html#new


----------

